# rub rail



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking for a good option for a rub rail to cover the cap seam that is 1/4 inch thick. thanks in advance for any information you may offer.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 6352
going on here, 16ft


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=65

Make sure to get the rail AND the insert...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

When I get to that point on my skiff, we are going old school with solid half-round stainless from Taco Marine.

Someone on here turned me on to this place: http://themarineconnection.net
They have rub rails and pretty much anything else you can think of, mostly discontinued items. It's worth a trip, but be prepared to spend some time poking around.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, appreciate you all helping


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice find. Guessing your hull is epoxy?


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup spoke with Harry Spear. He said he built it. It was from his Silent Stalker mold. He confirmed it was epoxy. No doubt it's light. The 25 merc 2 stoke pushes it scary fast. Im planning on poleing platform/built in step seating and maybe an I pilot. Found the right rub rail at Taco marine. 
I'm stoked.


----------

